# Error coden P0011



## BJBerdahl (Feb 5, 2009)

I continue to read an error code P0011 on the scanner. says " camshaft position "A' timing over advanced or system performance Bank 1".
The Passat has 165K miles. I recently replaced both cat and pipes because of leaks in the flexible pipes. Before replacement, the error codes were for P0421 and P1177 for the oxygen sensors before and after the cats. These codes have now disappeared to be replaced by P0011. The car seems to run fine but the code keeps coming back and I will not be able to pass inspection. How can I fix this without a major visit to VW and there throwing parts at it!!!.

Thanks,

Barry


----------



## 388082 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Error coden P0011 (BJBerdahl)*

Barry, I scanned a friend of mines audi 1.8T today and it threw the same code. what could possibly be wrong with your car is your tensioner bolt on your timing chains is bad or going bad. Its causing your chains to have too much slack which might of caused your car to go minimally off time or theres not enough tension on your chain and your camshaft posistion sensor is reading incorrectly because the loose chain is causing your cams to spin unevenly. a good start would be to change the tensioner bolt on the right side of your valve cover. if this doesnt tighten up your chains your camshaft posision sensor coould be bad or your chains are stretched out. you're about 65,000 miles over due for chains but some people never change them with no problems.


----------

